# Training Bras?



## Laurat10

Hello,

So i have been going to gym and training an stuff for about 6 months but i was wondering, do you girls use proper training bras? where do you tend to get them from? i got one from tesco but it really does nothing for my boobs and they sometimes still get in the way abit! Theres so many different types out there i just thought id ask and try get abit of advice from people in the know soto speak,

Thanks


----------



## BigTrev

No i go bare chested just


----------



## zack amin

BigTrev said:


> No i go bare chested just


and we all thankyou for it:drool:


----------



## tony10

best just to strap them down with duct tape. :tongue:


----------



## Thunderstruck

This thread isnt going to end very productively i feel.


----------



## rsooty

Pics or no boobs...


----------



## DoIEvenLift

lets see what were dealing with then..  :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Training bras? As in, bras for children? No wonder these aren't working if you have adult boobs. Maybe try a sports bra instead


----------



## WrightStar

Laurat10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So i have been going to gym and training an stuff for about 6 months but i was wondering, do you girls use proper training bras? where do you tend to get them from? i got one from tesco but it really does nothing for my boobs and they sometimes still get in the way abit! Theres so many different types out there i just thought id ask and try get abit of advice from people in the know soto speak,
> 
> Thanks


I thought I was the only person from Hull that hovered on these boards  get in!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ignore the children.

It depends how big your chest is. Above about a C cup you'll need a good supportive sportsbra. Even if you aren't, something that supports is miles better than underwired. Figleaves has a very good selection.

If you are a D cup or above I recommend Freya. You get the decent back and cup support. I use them to play rugby :thumb:


----------



## Laurat10

yea was a mistake to put this up here but i cant join the powder room yet


----------



## Laurat10

Gym Bunny said:


> Ignore the children.
> 
> It depends how big your chest is. Above about a C cup you'll need a good supportive sportsbra. Even if you aren't, something that supports is miles better than underwired. Figleaves has a very good selection.
> 
> If you are a D cup or above I recommend Freya. You get the decent back and cup support. I use them to play rugby :thumb:


Thanks for the advice! Will check them out


----------



## Queenie

Laurat10 said:


> yea was a mistake to put this up here but i cant join the powder room yet


Why not?


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> Why not?


I'm guessing she hasn't been a member long enough. That said, I have no clue how long ladies have to wait.


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm guessing she hasn't been a member long enough. That said, I have no clue how long ladies have to wait.


Doesn't apply with the powder room. She just needs to request access through the proper channels.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

RXQueenie said:


> Why not?





Gym Bunny said:


> I'm guessing she hasn't been a member long enough. That said, I have no clue how long ladies have to wait.


If it's like MA, then I believe it's silver membership required.


----------



## Queenie

Dr Manhattan said:


> If it's like MA, then I believe it's silver membership required.


Nope lol. I applied when I first joined.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

RXQueenie said:


> Nope lol. I applied when I first joined.


This is outrageous! Blatant sexual discrimination against us poor men! :w00t:


----------



## Laurat10

RXQueenie said:


> Nope lol. I applied when I first joined.


I have applied but its not been accepted yet (applied on the 20th of feb so about a week ago)


----------



## Queenie

Laurat10 said:


> I have applied but its not been accepted yet (applied on the 20th of feb so about a week ago)


Katy is probably running background checks on whether u are actually a female lol -

Jokes... shes just a busy lady


----------



## Gym Bunny

Laurat10 said:


> I have applied but its not been accepted yet (applied on the 20th of feb so about a week ago)


I'm sure @Katy will get on as soon as she has a minute


----------



## dipdabs

All mine are shock absorber ones, keep them in place fine.

Bad points are though that they are expensive, give your boobs the most unflattering shape and if it's cold then well, there's no hiding it...


----------



## Laurat10

RXQueenie said:


> Katy is probably running background checks on whether u are actually a female lol -
> 
> Jokes... shes just a busy lady


well iv not checked for a while..... haha

Thanks, seems i was looking in the wrong place for a good gym bra figleaves has exactly what i was after!


----------



## Hera

RXQueenie said:


> Doesn't apply with the powder room. She just needs to request access through the proper channels.


She has to be silver (a rule that was implemented a few weeks ago)This is to help us be more confident that members in the powder room are indeed female. Sorry.

I'm a bit disappointed in some of the replies...its a serious and important question in the correct section that's been met with immature replies, presumably because she's female.

As Kay mentioned, shock absorbers are great...really good for avoiding damage to the ligaments and comfortable too. You do feel strapped in but that's a good thing


----------



## Hera

Laurat10 said:


> yea was a mistake to put this up here but i cant join the powder room yet


You posted in exactly the right section, some male members just couldnt hold back their immaturity which is their fault, sorry.


----------



## Queenie

Katy said:


> She has to be silver (a rule that was implemented a few weeks ago)This is to help us be more confident that members in the powder room are indeed female. Sorry.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed in some of the replies...its a serious and important question in the correct section that's been met with immature replies, presumably because she's female.
> 
> As Kay mentioned, shock absorbers are great...really good for avoiding damage to the ligaments and comfortable too. You do feel strapped in but that's a good thing


Ah new rules lol. Didnt see that anywhere  will know for future now.


----------



## Laurat10

Katy said:


> You posted in exactly the right section, some male members just couldnt hold back their immaturity which is their fault, sorry.


I think I should have expected those replies after seeing posts in the general section! But really glad of the serious replies can't wait for them to be delivered now and see the difference! Thanks for responding though Katy I do know your very busy at the mo


----------



## Hera

Laurat10 said:


> I think I should have expected those replies after seeing posts in the general section! But really glad of the serious replies can't wait for them to be delivered now and see the difference! Thanks for responding though Katy I do know your very busy at the mo


Its a shame you expected those replies though. Anywho, us other girls know where you're coming from  my training has completely changed since getting decent support so its great you've found some. And once you're silver I can let you into the powder room, away from the lads :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Another place that's good - TK Maxx if they have them - my local branch currently has the Shock Absorber ones that usually retail at £30 for £7.99 - still bloody uncomfortable though!!


----------



## Kimball

Gym Bunny said:


> Ignore the children.
> 
> It depends how big your chest is. Above about a C cup you'll need a good supportive sportsbra. Even if you aren't, something that supports is miles better than underwired. Figleaves has a very good selection.
> 
> If you are a D cup or above I recommend Freya. You get the decent back and cup support. I use them to play rugby :thumb:


And my wife designs them


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Bad form here from some members. There's no reason the lasses shouldn't be able to discuss things like this openly without getting bombarded by puerile comments. Forcing them to move to a closed sub-forum denies women who don't have access the benefit of the discussion. UKM should be for everyone, not just teen to twenty-something males who haven't grown up.


----------



## completeconcentration

The ones with the anti bounce strap across are really good to especially when doing cardio!

Lifting ect you need one where they are not going to fall down as you bend down or give everyone a eye full

Or tho am sure they won't complain lol

Tesco as daft as it sounds do a good seem free range and are more like the old fashioned crop tops more like a really short vest top!

Also sports direct do a really good range of anti bounce ect.

Another silly one which works great

Did you see the jml wonder bra things that are completely one piece and you just put on like a t shirt ! I wear two of those together and there brill!!

All else fails a Sellotape!!!


----------



## Kimball

We found, after she had her boobs done, that the Lonsdale sport bras were the best fit and most comfortable of the exercise bras.

Although Freya are now starting to do an activewear section too, so may be worth checking out if you're bigger.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Kimball said:


> We found, after she had her boobs done, that the Lonsdale sport bras were the best fit and most comfortable of the exercise bras.
> 
> Although Freya are now starting to do an activewear section too, so may be worth checking out if you're bigger.


Agreed, of all the sports bras I've tried Freya are the most comfortable and supportive for big busts.


----------

